# Looking for a breeder reco in Northern IL, IN, WI or MI



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought I'd add a few that we've looked at-- Carriage Hill in southern IL and Smart Blondes in Columbia City IN. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

Here is a thread about some breeders
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breeder-puppy/74727-chicago-il-breeders.html

Also whoever you go with make sure you see all the clearances. If you find a breeder online you can ask us about it. Most people are familiar with the breeders here on the forum. Also if you read this puppy buyers fact checker, it has alot of great information on what to look for from a breeder. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

A member of this forum, Pointgold, is a breeder up in northern Michigan. She may not have any litters on the groud or upcoming, but I'm sure if she'll chime in to help point you in the right direction. =)


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Our recent pup came from Harvestime. A breeder in Menasha - about two hours North of Milwaukee. 

We were referred to them and found Deb to be responsive, knowledgeable,caring. My pre-purchase visit and puppy class there confirmed the things I was looking for in a breeder and my research on the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals website was good.

I believe they have a litter due this month.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

In looking at the Carriage Hill on the offa.org site the heart and eye clearances are not up to date so make sure you see all clearances up to date. Eye and heart should be done yearly.


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information, it's a little overwhelming for a first timer so your guidance is really helpful!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just because someone recommends a breeder, you should still verify all clearances on www.offa.org by putting in the AKC registered name of the sire/dam. There should be a history of clearances at least 5+ generations back. There should be hips (rated excellent, good, or fair), elbows (normal or dysplastic), eyes ( done through the CERF registry but can and will be listed on OFA, done yearly), and heart (cardiologist, done 1x)

Google the following for websites/contact info.

Everlore
Tahnee
Doolin
Shor'Line
Endeavor
Xanthos


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Make sure that the sire and dam of the litter are both at least 2, and that they have their final clearances, NOT prelims. Very few breeders are accomplished enough to breed on prelims. I have been surprised recently by a breeder or two in Wisconsin breeding on prelims, and doing it repeatedly.

Ellen Hardin, Ariell Goldens, just had a litter and may have a puppy available

Home - www.ariellgoldens.com

Lori Waltonen is doing a breeding now, to a very nice boy from out West

Absolut Golden Retrievers - Wisconsin 

Both Lori and Ellen are very responsible breeders and I would recommend them highly.

Endeavor in Wisconsin really isn't breeding at this time. The others on the list above are also very good breeders.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I had wonderful luck with Dichi Golden in Wisconsin.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I live in Naperville and have two Dichi goldens. They are wonderful dogs. Feel free to look at my pictures and videos. I am happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you looking for a puppy or a little older 6-7 months?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I lived in Wheaton IL and was considering Argo Goldens. The breeder of Argo was immensely friendly and helpful and willing to answer all of my questions. If I were to get another puppy, I would definitely consider them.

Argo Goldens - Golden retrievers


----------



## goldenmom58 (Jan 14, 2010)

The Dichi Goldens in Wisconsin have wonderful goldens! I have heard nothing but wonderful things about them and a good friend got a pup from them a year ago. If I didn't rescue this is where I would go. I have 2 goldens now and lost one last spring.


----------



## Iggy987 (Oct 1, 2009)

Summerwind Golden's in Mckenry Ill. I got Cider from her 14m ago. She is very good at all the clearance's and has a litter now that is 5wks? old.


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

We'd prefer a new puppy so that the kids see it grow and get used to the size. Thanks for all of the suggestions. I've been busy investigating and making some inquiries.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Double recommendation on the Argo goldens. My girl's papa is Harley from Argo. My breeder is Ronnie at Kanosak in Maple Park. She only has a couple of litters a year and I'm not sure if there are any available right now. My girl is a year old from her and I could not be more pleased. I'm right around the corner from you in Elburn!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dichi goldens . . . wonderful temperment and beautiful coats . . . 

www.dichigoldens.com


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cindy Pischke, Cima Goldens in Oshkosh, just had a litter of 15 and the last I heard, still had 4 males left. They are a couple of weeks old by now.

Very nice breeding, good history of clearances and Cindy is very responsible. Very active in the local clubs, Golden health and truly loves her dogs.

Sire

Pedigree: CH Highmark Brae Lea's Pilgrim

Dam

Pedigree: BPIS, Can Ch., U-Ch, Am Ch. Cima's Unfinished Business OA, OAJ,RE, TD, VCD1,VCX, JH,Can CD, RA, RL2


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beanie said:


> Double recommendation on the Argo goldens. My girl's papa is Harley from Argo. My breeder is Ronnie at Kanosak in Maple Park. She only has a couple of litters a year and I'm not sure if there are any available right now. My girl is a year old from her and I could not be more pleased. I'm right around the corner from you in Elburn!


Small world..... She is planning to use my Titan this year...it would have been December but we were headed to the CA show!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Small world..... She is planning to use my Titan this year...it would have been December but we were headed to the CA show!


Ok, this is too weird and fun! hope to see those pups this year.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

maroneyfam5 said:


> Thanks for the information, it's a little overwhelming for a first timer so your guidance is really helpful!


Same question but I live in West Mi. 
I am now searching also. I want a blonde male . Does not have to be a puppy but I do want a Calm golden . Also I am not in a rush to get . 


Thanks for any help


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've heard wonderful things about Dichi Goldens in Wisconsin. 

My two year old Duke came from Carriage Hill. He has a wonderful temperament and I love him to pieces. He's absolutely gorgeous. However, he did come to me cryptorchid and has severe allergies (food and environmental). He has cost me a pretty penny with a prostate infection and has a bump I'm very worried about. I wouldn't trade him for anything, but definitely check the clearances. I was a first time golden retriever owner and didn't know what questions (other than the basics) to ask. They did retire his sire after his litter.


----------



## megymoo22 (May 24, 2015)

Hi there! I saw you said you got your puppy at carriage! I have been trying to get ahold of her but haven't been able to yet. If you don't Mind me asking how much did they charge for puppies?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

megymoo22 said:


> Hi there! I saw you said you got your puppy at carriage! I have been trying to get ahold of her but haven't been able to yet. If you don't Mind me asking how much did they charge for puppies?


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I've heard wonderful things about Dichi Goldens in Wisconsin.
> 
> My two year old Duke came from Carriage Hill. He has a wonderful temperament and I love him to pieces. He's absolutely gorgeous. However, he did come to me cryptorchid and has severe allergies (food and environmental). He has cost me a pretty penny with a prostate infection and has a bump I'm very worried about. I wouldn't trade him for anything, but definitely check the clearances. I was a first time golden retriever owner and didn't know what questions (other than the basics) to ask. They did retire his sire after his litter.


What is cryptorchid? I've been looking through breeders and found Carriage Hill. Could you please PM me about your experience with them? I'll be a first time golden owner too and don't really know what questions to ask either.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That means missing testicles. Make sure that you check on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals for hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances on both parents.


----------

